# Help! -P0455/001109 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected - Audi A4 B7 2.0t



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

P0455/001109 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected 

I have been battling this code for a few weeks now, car is running 100% fine.
2007 Audi A4 B7 2.0t Quattro

I have changed the Gas Cap w/Seal, N80, & Leak Detection Pump in that order and still getting this code right after the receiving the infamous "Close Fuel Tank Cap!"

I don't know what to do next......:banghead::banghead: 

any help would be greatly appreciated.....thanks


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you happen to install the n80 backwards?


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope.....installed it exactly the way it was... this is actually the second one I put in thinking it was the same issue I had before. So I replaced the n80 even though my original one was good...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

PCV possibly


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

Changed the pcv with fuel pressure sensor under recall from Audi plus just changed cam follower...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

You have to do a smoke test.


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

so i dropped my car off at Phantom Autowerke in Elmsford,NY since it was closer to me than TyrolSport who i have used before....Phantom said they had a smoke machine and was able to test, i did not physically see them do it, but i left the car there and picked it up the following day....one of the guys i spoke to said they did "smoke test" and didn't find any leaks...then they just asked me what i replaced and i told them what i posted above....purge,ldp,gas cap.....what was left was the charcoal canister. The guy said it has to be that, not sure how good these guys are at diagnostics, but they wanted to charge like $470 to change plus the diagnostic fee of $100 .... i figured let them do it, if it was reasonable, since they "diagnosed" it ,but talk about rape....., i just ordered it online for $180 and it in less than 5 min, just ran group 71 on vcds and i am still getting Large Leak Detected......now what??? now i am wondering if they actually did a smoke test or not.


----------

